# The unknowk mystery of the Marbles...



## Kattw0man (Dec 28, 2006)

When my siamese was a kitten and we lived in Florida, I had two bathrooms, one of which was solely hers - litter box there. The floor in the bathroom and kitchen were tiled and everywhere else had carpet. I would awake several times through the night to hear her in her bathroom batting marbles around the floor. I figured I put them there at some point for her to play with. Not so... I had a feng shui fountain in my bedroom and one night I left my blinds pulled and awoke to look up and see her complete sillouhette standing on the table with the fountain with one of the marbles from the fountain in her mouth. She was taking them from the fountain to the tiled floor in the bathroom and playing with them. I took up the fountain and next she found the door stops and I would awake to, "Doooiiiing". I had to buy her far more toys to keep her company at night!! She is so smart and cool!!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

That is so funny, especially about the spring doorstops :lol: Reminds me of Mischief. I used to buy them the little bell balls that looked like a plastic screen mesh around a bell. But that plastic mesh made it easy for Mischief to pick them up, and he would drop them IN the bathtub. Listening to a cat swat a bell ball around in an empty bathtub at 2 am is quite a treat :roll:


----------

